

Quick IE6 Fixes (for Those That Still Support It) - qhoxie
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Quick_IE6_Fixes_(for_Those_That_Still_Support_It)

======
sfamiliar
we're a web-based startup, and we decided not to support IE6. why?

because we're more interested in delivering a rich experience and useful
functionality to our customers than debugging someone else's code. yes, i said
it. fixing bugs in IE6 amounts to working for microsoft, and if you have a
complex website, it can amount to half your time or more. all this for one
browser, with a declining 25% of the market.

and honestly, is that 25% the 25% that's going to be interested in our
product? unlikely. so we said screw it. now we have twice as much time to work
on the front end. magic.

------
andyking
The site I'm in charge of (a small local radio station, about as far from the
early-adopter crowd as you can get) now only has 19% of its visitors from IE6,
with 53% using IE7. (For completeness, Fx has 20%.) For the next iteration of
the site, I've made the decision to end IE6 support.

We're a tiny organisation with very limited resources (the web team consists
of two people and we write and edit the content as well as taking care of the
design and development, plus other jobs in the station) and we can't justify
spending insubordinate amounts of time supporting this ancient browser with an
ever-declining share of our visitors. We'll make sure it isn't completely
broken in the blasted thing, but users of that obsolete version will just have
to live with design glitches.

~~~
icky
> we can't justify spending insubordinate amounts of time

inordinate

~~~
andyking
Ta.

